# Aki Light



## Rayb (May 15, 2009)




----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2009)

It is pretty, and I like the foliage!


----------



## biothanasis (May 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 15, 2009)

What a little sweetheart! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2009)

Nice Ray. Is this yours?


----------



## Elena (May 16, 2009)

Great colours!


----------



## Rayb (May 16, 2009)

HI Rick 
Yes it's mine it's the second blooming I may move it though and see if it will add on more growths.I did that to one of my others and it went from one to four growths in a year.

Ray


----------



## Nic (May 16, 2009)

noice


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2009)

So Ray, you have it in a raised bed outside?


----------



## Rayb (May 18, 2009)

Hi Rick,

Yes it's in a raised bed but I have others that are in the ground and do well.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2009)

Lovely flower Ray and well grown - congrats! I'd say this one has typical flower color for the hybrid rather than the light end. Let's see your other Cyps!


----------

